
Playdom Engineers Shocked They're Still Not Rich After $763 Million Disney Buy - icey
http://www.businessinsider.com/playdom-engineers-shocked-theyre-still-not-rich-after-763-million-disney-buy-2010-8
======
gamble
My husband was an early employee in a privately-held games company that was
purchased for a similar amount. Only the founders and a couple of employees
from day one were made rich, in the "FU money" sense. OTOH, it was a games
company so no one went in expecting a payoff. The retention bonuses were also
extremely generous.

The reality in almost every startup is that only the founders are going to see
a payoff, no matter how big the acquisition is. Calibrate your behavior
accordingly.

------
lazyjeff
The original link is down, "We're down for some scheduled maintenance. We'll
be back up again shortly." and there is no google cache so here is the bing
cache:

[http://cc.bingj.com/cache.aspx?q=http%3a%2f%2fwww.businessin...](http://cc.bingj.com/cache.aspx?q=http%3a%2f%2fwww.businessinsider.com%2fplaydom-
engineers-shocked-theyre-still-not-rich-after-763-million-disney-
buy-2010-8&d=769956906591&mkt=en-US&setlang=en-US&w=3e623a43,ebfbeef8)

